
Finding where to give a Tech Talk - jfmandroid
If you have a PhD or you work on a big tech company, is fairly easy to get accepted on the most well-know conferences (e.g. TED talks, PyCon, JsConf, etc) or to get invited by a popular Podcast to give an interview.<p>However, is not as easy if you don&#x27;t work on a fancy company or your blog&#x2F;open source project didn&#x27;t went viral, even if you are a good developer and have prepared an interesting talk.<p>So,the question is: where do a non-famous developer can apply for give a talk?<p>I assume the best alternatives are webinars, rather than in-person conferences, but I don&#x27;t know which are the best ones.
======
samstave
What kind of talk are you looking to give?

I'm actually working on a solution for this... email me please

